# Just Recieved my New AGA 90



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

And the Project Begins 
http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k44/FC5452/NEW AGA 90 Project/

Now comes the fun part what to do with all that room,  Sure makes my 55 tiny


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks good man, I love that stand


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

Added a few more Photo's as the project progresses.
Forum Moderators, Please feel free to move this where it is more appropriate, I am could not find a suitable place.
In a Week or two I plan on having the piping completed and will be moving the tank to its new home.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

looks pretty sweet, what are your plans for plants and fish? Any scape ideas? I hope to see lots of updates in the future


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

davis.1841 said:


> looks pretty sweet, what are your plans for plants and fish? Any scape ideas? I hope to see lots of updates in the future


Thanks, This venture will replace my 55 that has a cracked top rail that needs replaced.
My mind says a Amazon Biotope, but my fish say otherwise, I have Swords, Boy do I have allot of those buggers, they keep reproducing  Blue Neons, 3 spot gouromis, and one Rainbow shark.

I want to go with a Valley style Hardscape, with a Lagoon in the middle, Black Onyx Sand, surrounded with Flourite Red, Laterite and Aqua soil under it all.

I will transfer my Java fern, Microwords, and Anubis Nana, chain swords, and one or two of amazons into it, Dwarf Hairgrass, some HC and Glosso, So much for an Amazon Biotope 

I have been looking hard at all the wonderful scapes done here to get a feel for what will look good and what won't. I have not been led wrong yet by the members here yet....


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Great looking tank and stand, AMP!


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Oct 28, 2006)

AMP,
You are my kind of FREAK! Everything nice and tight. I'm starting a similar AGA 90 project. My setup is used, however. I bought my buddies marine setup and converting it to a Amazon Biotype with Discus as the feature. If you 're gonna go, go BIG! I've just finished scraping all the marine algae off the tank. I'm going to have to refinsh the stand as well, but I got a good deal on the equipment. I'll be starting my own post soon. This going to be awesome. Good luck with yours!


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanx Doc, And Actually I am thinking bigger, The School District I work for had a 110 In the Lobby of the Elementary, along with a few 90's and 55's , all are going to auction in a week or two, I believe I need to work some overtime  Sorry for going off topic here.

I have started to think over and over about the Valley scape, I think the Lagoon wil be a neat feature, though I do not believe the Amazons have Lagoons???

Thanx Bert, Always nice to get compliments on a work in progress


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

This is really Groovy; nuff said.


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

Well the Piping is 3/4 of the way done, Have to move the 2215 and the UV in place to finish, then put the darn thing back on my 55.

Lighting research has begun, and the paper drawings on the scape have been started, Hopefully I will get the system tore apart and set up in its new home.


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

AMP said:


> Well the Piping is 3/4 of the way done, Have to move the 2215 and the UV in place to finish, then put the darn thing back on my 55.
> 
> Lighting research has begun, and the paper drawings on the scape have been started, Hopefully I will get the system tore apart and set up in its new home.


Plumbing done, Now on to the Lighting http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k44/FC5452/NEW AGA 90 Project/


----------



## howie (Jan 5, 2007)

You have one awesome setup. You've thought of everything.


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

On to the Lighting TEk T5's Icecap reflectors,Dimming Ballast, Is still Believe I will throw in 2 70 HQI's , if Not I will up the T5's. Moon Lighting 4 1 watt LED bright white, and Probably will break down and get the IKS system to control it all.


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

howie said:


> You have one awesome setup. You've thought of everything.


Almost everything Howie  Looking at a two different controllers right now


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

ever considered a career in plumbing lol, thats some complicated looking stuff you have there. I can't wait to see some plants in this tank, no rush or anything, better off doing it right the first time then rushing though it and regretting things later. I really like watching this tank progress through its setup.


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

davis.1841 said:


> ever considered a career in plumbing lol, thats some complicated looking stuff you have there. I can't wait to see some plants in this tank, no rush or anything, better off doing it right the first time then rushing though it and regretting things later. I really like watching this tank progress through its setup.


 :rofl: I plumbed for 12 yrs, figured it would come in handy one day for real work.

I am currently involved with a Lighting scheme with T5's and a dimmable control unit, my 55 has PC's on it 4x96 which gives me 6.98wpg for 5 hrs daily on a heavily planted tank.

I want to throw in two 150w HQI's with the 4 T5's now, I think I found a Parabolic reflector that is 11x6x3 that should do nicely, and still get two behind and two in front of them for 5.73 WPG for 5 hrs and 2.4 for 12. going to a reef shop tomorrow to look at it all. the T5 reflectors are my problem now , length wise that is


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

AMP said:


> :rofl: I plumbed for 12 yrs, figured it would come in handy one day for real work.
> 
> I am currently involved with a Lighting scheme with T5's and a dimmable control unit, my 55 has PC's on it 4x96 which gives me 6.98wpg for 5 hrs daily on a heavily planted tank.
> 
> I want to throw in two 150w HQI's with the 4 T5's now, I think I found a Parabolic reflector that is 11x6x3 that should do nicely, and still get two behind and two in front of them for 5.73 WPG for 5 hrs and 2.4 for 12. going to a reef shop tomorrow to look at it all. the T5 reflectors are my problem now , length wise that is


*5.73wpg!!!* thats a whole lot of light for a 90G not that it can't be done just definately watch the photoperiod, I'm sure you know this from your 55 though.  I can't wait to see it. unless your super confident otherwise I have to recommend starting with a shorter burst of the 5.73wpg and work your way up to the 12hr total with 5hr burst. Maybe 8hrs total with a 2-3hr burst for the first couple weeks. just a thought, algae can be a PITA.


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh yeh, When I first changed the 55 to a planted tank, I was dumb founded at how bright it got in there, Listened to all who siad to tune the photo period down to around 5-8 hrs a day, still dealt with the PITA algea, but all is good now, Its an Amaozon sword layout with Java fern Glosso just started to populate nicely now, and hair grass Micro swords and nana. 

Sweet looking now, got some black algae on the tops of the amazons, but that does not bother me much  Those buggers are 22' Tall now and very full, My Swordtail's love em so much they are breeding like rabbits, to bad I was not in the breeding business LOL...


----------



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

Looking good. I'll be interested to see what you do. I have an AGA 90G MegaFlow. Just became heavily planted.

I am going for the "As many plants as possible no matter the type" theme. Then I will see what I like.


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

Well After 3 months of hard work and numerous bank rolls :-$ I have finally got My New tank in Place :amen: 

I Hope to start my Scape this coming weekend and get some pics up for reviews and ideas, I have seen allot of beautiful Tanks here, and have come up with a design I hope to be pleased with.

That's all for now, thanks for reading this LOL....


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: Digital power bars great Idea I like Teky stuff like that never seen anything like these though me likes.


----------

